# SS 11.10.14 - Tchaikovsky #4



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)*

Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

1. Andante sostenuto - Moderato con anima - Moderato assai, quasi Andante - Allegro vivo
2. Andantino in modo di canzona
3. Scherzo: Pizzicato ostinato - Allegro
4. Finale: Allegro con fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

One of my favorites. I usually reach for Markevitch when it comes to Tchaikovsky but I just listened to his rendition not long ago, so this weekend I'll go with this little jewel:

View attachment 53083


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic (1958)


----------



## D Smith

I love Tchaikovsky and will be listening to Mravinsky/Leningrad. For me these performances have never been equalled.


----------



## Jeff W

Love this symphony!









Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic for me.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll sample a recent release, with Vladimir Jurowski and the LPO.


----------



## csacks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 53093
> 
> 
> I'll sample a recent release, with Vladimir Jurowski and the LPO.


What a nice cover!!!!

I will go with Neeme Jarvi and the Gothemburg SO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For majesty.









For ferocity.


----------



## GioCar

Honestly I am not a great fan of this symphony, anyway it's a pleasure to hear every now and then.










Mariss Janson and the Oslo PO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GioCar said:


> Honestly I am not a great fan of this symphony, anyway it's a pleasure to hear every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariss Janson and the Oslo PO


I liked the Janson Tchaikovsky set when it came out in my teens. I thought the world of it at the time. The Penguin Guide even gave it a rosette. . . so how can I be so 'wrong' _now_? _;D_


----------



## brotagonist

This gives me the opportunity to get out one of my oldest CDs:








It's the only photo I could find, with the original cover, like my copy.

Karajan/BPO


----------



## Mahlerian

I will also listen to Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic.


----------



## JACE

I have an old Westminster LP of Hermann Scherchen & the Vienna State Opera Orchestra performing the Fourth:










Been a while since I gave this one a spin.

Probably will pull out Mravinsky / Leningrad PO too:


----------



## hpowders

I have the Oslo/Jansons Tchaikovsky Fourth and find it to be a terrific performance!


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> I have the Oslo/Jansons Tchaikovsky Fourth and find it to be a terrific performance!


My thoughts entirely


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> My thoughts entirely


Some folks are really tough to please!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 4, w. Philharmonia/Muti (rec. c1977).

View attachment 53132


----------



## Rhythm

Thanks for the suggestions upthread! I'm listening to Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic.


----------



## techniquest

I've dug out these two old vinyl recordings and may well listen to both


----------



## Zarathustra

I'll be listening to Abbado Chicago.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Tchaikovsky symphony is #4. Surprised so few folks on TC don't share my enthusiasm.

Jansons/Oslo is my favorite performance of it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 53093
> 
> 
> I'll sample a recent release, with Vladimir Jurowski and the LPO.


I'll be relistening to this wonderful recording too. This is one of my favourite recordings of the piece - as is the accompanying Fifth.


----------



## techniquest

So I listened to the two recordings as mentioned above. The LSO / Szell recording on Decca's "The World of Great Classics" series dates from 1971 and is the recording that I grew up with. It's quite surprising how lacking in punch it sounds now, especially in the first movement. The Cleveland Orchestra / Maazel recording on CBS Masterworks dates from 1982 and is part of a 2-record set of Tchaikovsky's last 3 symphonies. I was a little disappointed with this too but it's got a nice sound especially from the horns in the 'Jesus Christ Superstar' theme in the middle of the 1st movement.
All of this is massively eclipsed however by this one that I dug out of my box-set vinyl collection:









This Svetlanov / USSRSO recording dates from way back in 1967, but the sound and the playing is just superb (if your ears can survive those over-spotlighted brash Russian trumpets). I'm not all that keen on the last movement fo this symphony, but on this occasion it's a must. A mad-dash race to the end on full afterburner - those string players must be sawing the instruments in half! What fun!


----------



## Mika

Guess what, I listened Mravinsky/Leningrad also. DG originals set from Spotify was used.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Whilst I've always had issues with its finale, I find the 4th to be marvellous. I think this is one of the first great masterworks within late-romantic symphonic writing.

I'll roll with Pletnev's profound (and rather underrated) take on the 4th.


----------



## samurai

I'll be going--once again--with Maestro Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## senza sordino

Maazal and Vienna Phil
View attachment 53190


I really enjoy this symphony, one of my favourites. I had the thrill of performing this piece with our local orchestra a few years back. When you practice a piece for a couple of months you really get to know it well.


----------



## Balthazar

techniquest said:


> The Cleveland Orchestra / Maazel recording on CBS Masterworks dates from 1982


This is the recording I'm listening to now. I'm not too familiar with this work, so I'm just going to sit back and enjoy...


----------



## GreenMamba

I actually have no Tchaikovsky recordings of anything, so I have to lean on Spotify today. Abbado/CSO.


----------



## Markbridge

Tchaikovsky's 4th is probably my least favorite of his symphonies, but, I happened to have listened to it yesterday without even seeing this post! My nod goes to Muti and the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

GioCar said:


> Honestly I am not a great fan of this symphony, anyway it's a pleasure to hear every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariss Janson and the Oslo PO


In response to GioCar's post and album photo above:

My top choice for this symphony along with Maazel's Vienna Philharmonic version.


----------



## Merl

Janson's Tchaikovsky is nearly as good as his Beethoven cycle. It's not anywhere as good as Muti or Dorati (but they are sensational sets) but there's at least very good accounts of all symphonies. I go with Dorati or Mravinsky for the 4th but I rather like Pletnev too.


----------

